# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Davey Pool Pump #2

## garfield

Hi Guys, 
My Davey silencer pool pump has sh@t itself at some stage over the last couple of days - this now makes 2 Davey pool pumps in under 6 years, the silencer is only 3 years old. 
When I turn it on it just makes a humming noise but doesn't work... Just wondering if 1: Davey pumps are just cr@p and 2: if it's worth getting fixed or just get a new one?  
I'd really like to know of a good reliable pump that don't cost an arm and a leg if anyone can point me in that direction please? I'm located in Sydney. 
Thanks really appreciate you reading my post.
Geoff

----------


## watson

Well, I've got three Davey pumps over 10 years old..........so I don't think they are a bad buy at all.
I'd get a new one, as the cost of seals etc and the cost of getting it fixed may go a fair way towards getting a new one.
That's just me though.

----------


## China

As above have checked out could just be a start cap or something jamed in the impeller, I have a mate who installe a Davey pool pump 9 years ago has not missed a beat

----------


## cherub65

China could be on the money, we use davey pumps for all our water features. Had one do the same thing, it had somehow sucked a stick and jammed the impeller.

----------


## garfield

I must just be unlucky with Davey pumps then... Is it possible to fix it myself if its a stick or something caught in the impeller? I don't exactly have a lazy $600 laying around to buy a new pump - mind you after only having this one less than 3 years I shouldn't have to either!  
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## dray16

My pump did this last winter, would just hum but not pump water.  I looked for some videos in YouTube on how to fix them, found it really easy (in my pump's case anyway) for someone who haven't pulled a pool pump apart before.  I took the cover off the pump,gave the impeller a couple of light taps with a hammer, plugged it in and watched the impeller come back to life.  You might wanna check the seals while you're at it.  Good luck.

----------

